# asking someone if they're OK



## japanilainen

Hello everyone^^

I noticed this person who fell on an icy road and hurt. I wanted to ask if they're OK, but I didn't know what to say! Can you give me tips as to what I should've said, "Are you OK, Aren't you hurt?"

While I'm at it, I wanted to ask another question for you guys: The roads in Finland have been pretty slippery these days, do you have any tips on how to walk without "kaatua"?


----------



## Hakro

Usually we say "Oletko kunnossa? Tarvitsetko apua?"

To walk safely on slippery roads, first of all you need good winter shoes. Then you should learn a new walking style: when you take a step, don't put your heel first on the ground. Toes first or the whole shoe sole at the same time. It may look a little funny but I can assure you that it helps avoiding "kaatua".


----------



## japanilainen

Perhaps I should learn to do a nordic skiing with equipment and cross the icy, snowy road with them  Thanks a lot!


----------

